# Lenker mit 9°/12° Kröpfung bei Handgelenkschmerzen?



## m4rc0 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre an meinem Race-Hardtail einen Flat Bar Lenker mit 5° Kröpfung und 58cm Breite. Nun bekomme ich regelmäßig bei Ausfahrten >1 Stunde leichte Schmerzen im Handgelenk 

Meine Sitzposition ist bewusst eher gestreckt bei ca. 6-7cm Überhöhung und die Lenkerbreite eigentlich ganz OK so.

Könnte ein anderer Lenker mit 9° oder 12° Kröpfung besser passen, hat da jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Der Duraflite von Syntace wäre vielleicht ganz gut, nur ob 9° reichen oder gleich ganze 12° "noch besser" wären, ist die Frage.

Komfortablere Griffe wären natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, wobei meine Ritchey WCS Neopren Griffe recht angenehm zu greifen sind.


----------



## norman68 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte auch eine Zeitlang am HT Probleme mit den Handgelenken. Bin auch den Weg über Syntace gegangen. Zuerst hatte ich eine Woche einen mit 9° gefahren was aber nichts gebracht hatte. Hab dann auch 12° gewechselt was die ganze Sache bei mir noch schlimmer gemacht hat. Dann hab ich auf einen Race Face mit 5° gewechselt und fahr nun Handschuhe ohne Geleinlage. Seit dieser Zeit hab ich auch nach 3 Stunden noch keine Probleme.

Dir wird nichts anderes über bleiben wie zu Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4rc0 (6. Dezember 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine Zeitlang am HT Probleme mit den Handgelenken. Bin auch den Weg über Syntace gegangen. Zuerst hatte ich eine Woche einen mit 9° gefahren was aber nichts gebracht hatte. Hab dann auch 12° gewechselt was die ganze Sache bei mir noch schlimmer gemacht hat. Dann hab ich auf einen Race Face mit 5° gewechselt und fahr nun Handschuhe ohne Geleinlage. Seit dieser Zeit hab ich auch nach 3 Stunden noch keine Probleme.
> 
> Dir wird nichts anderes über bleiben wie zu Testen.



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass du vorher auch nen 5° Flatbar hattest, dann hat bei dir lediglich der Wechsel von "Mit" zu "Ohne" Gel-Handschuhen Besserung gebracht?

Klar, probieren geht über studieren! Bin aber trotzdem über ein paar Erfahrungen sehr dankbar. Wenn 8°-9° bei vielen schon Besserung gebracht hat, wäre für mich auch der Duraflite Carbon (evtl. bessere Vibrationsdämpfung) eine Überlegung wert. Aber rund 100 wollen gut überlegt sein


----------



## frogbite (7. Dezember 2010)

Da die 12° bei normal breiten Lenkern eher der entspannten Handhaltung entsprichen, wird das orthopädisch bei Karpaltunnelsyndrom empfohlen. Vielleicht hilfts auch bei Handgelenksschmerzen. Probieren! Mir bekommen die 12° wesentlich besser, habe teilweise sogar 16° gefahren; war auch prima

F.B.


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich selbst fahre den Syntacelenker mit 12Grad Biegung und WCS Griffen (Breite 600mm).Schmerzen in den Handgelenken habe ich keine mehr.Vorher Ritcheylenker mit 5Grad-ging nicht lange schmerzfrei.Wichtig ist mA,daß die Handgelenke beim Fahren gerade gehalten werden,etwas schwierig bei GripShift,damit werden Stöße auf das Handgelenk gemildert.


----------



## DomXC (7. Dezember 2010)

Hatte auch Probleme mit den Handgelenken, spätestens nach einer Stunde gings los...

Mir haben drei Wochen Pause, ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau und dickere Griffe geholfen. Sitze jetzt besser, fahre entspannter und greife lockerer.


----------



## trelgne (8. Dezember 2010)

Mir hat auch eine stärkere kröpfung zusammen mit einem breiteren Lenker Abhilfe verschafft. Von SQlab gibt es einen, der für seine Ergonomie beworben wird:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22631_314-MTB-Race-Lenker.html


----------



## m4rc0 (8. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal danke für das Feedback!

Ich werde zunächst nochmal verschiedene Vorbaulängen und Überhöhungen testen und wenn das nichts hilft , einen Lenker mit 8° oder 12° Kröpfung zulegen. Den Syntace Duraflite Carbon bekommt man beispielsweise nur in 8°, was ja evtl. auch ausreichend wäre.

Was mich vor allem interessieren würde, ist der Werkstoff Carbon (nur den MTB-Lenker betreffend!) denn wirklich dem Alu, Scandium, etc. überlegen? Neben dem Gewicht und der Steifigkeit wird vor allem der bessere "Komfort" durch Dämfung der Vibrationen beworben, ist da denn was drann, bzw. kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich bin am MTB bisher nur die Ritchey WCS Aluversion gefahren.


----------



## ecopower (8. Dezember 2010)

m4rc0 schrieb:


> Was mich vor allem interessieren würde, ist der Werkstoff Carbon (nur den MTB-Lenker betreffend!) denn wirklich dem Alu, Scandium, etc. überlegen? Neben dem Gewicht und der Steifigkeit wird vor allem der bessere "Komfort" durch Dämfung der Vibrationen beworben, ist da denn was drann, bzw. kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich bin am MTB bisher nur die Ritchey WCS Aluversion gefahren.



Ich fahre schon länger Carbon-Lenker, zuerst von Syntace, dann mal von Specialized, AX und in Kürze von Schmolke.
Ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Lenker mehr Dämpfung besitzen, als vergleichbare Alu-Leichtbau-Lenker.
Carbonstangen sind halt viel leichter und (nach meinen Erfahrungen) Pflegeleichter und viel schöner!
Ich habe 3° und 6° gefahren. Auf sehr langen Strecken (4 und mehr Stunden Fahrzeit) oder nach Wocheneinheiten von 10 und mehr Stunden auf dem MTB hatte ich auch leichte Probleme mit den Handgelenken.
Leichte Verbesserungen traten durch die Wahl der für mich richtigen Griffe ein. Lieber etwas dünner und härter hat mir bei der Griffwahl geholfen.
Eine weitere Verbesserung stellte sich durch einen breiteren Lenker ein 60-62cm.
Und nun probiere ich in kürze einen 62cm breiten, 9° Carbonlenker aus.
Wenn ich an meinen Griffen das Abnutzungsprofil betrachte, dann wird der neue 9° Lenker die richtige Wahl sein!


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Dezember 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> Da die 12° bei normal breiten Lenkern eher der entspannten Handhaltung entsprichen, wird das orthopädisch bei Karpaltunnelsyndrom empfohlen. Vielleicht hilfts auch bei Handgelenksschmerzen. Probieren! Mir bekommen die 12° wesentlich besser, habe teilweise sogar 16° gefahren; war auch prima



Fahre auch 16º - aber so generell kann man das nicht sagen. Es hängt auch davon ab, wie weit man beim Fahren die Ellenbogen nach aussen stellt: dadurch ändert sich ja der Winkel, in dem die Hand auf den Lenker trifft. Je enger man die Ellenbogen am Körper hat, desto größer muss der "Sweep"-Winkel des Lenkers sein. Daraus folgt ebenfalls, dass ein breiterer Lenker einen grösseren WInkel haben muss.


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Dezember 2010)

trelgne schrieb:


> Mir hat auch eine stärkere kröpfung zusammen mit einem breiteren Lenker Abhilfe verschafft. Von SQlab gibt es einen, der für seine Ergonomie beworben wird:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22631_314-MTB-Race-Lenker.html



Von SQLab gibts auch noch den 316: einen 30 mm Riser mit 16º und 660 mm Breite. Fahre den im Moment und denke, dass der länger am Rad bleiben wird. Zusammen mit Ergon Griffen ist der schon sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte einen 5° Ritchey Lenker. Aufgrund Schmerzen in den Handgelenken bin ich dann auf einen Syntace Duraflite 9° gewechselt. Seitdem ist es viel besser geworden. Vollkommene Zufriedenheit haben dann die Ergon GX1 gebracht.


----------



## Jimi66 (9. Dezember 2010)

m4rc0 schrieb:


> ich fahre an meinem Race-Hardtail einen Flat Bar Lenker mit 5° Kröpfung und 58cm Breite.



Wie ist denn die ideale Position eines Flat-Bar mit Kröpfung? Kröpfung nach hinten oder nach hinten-oben?


----------



## m4rc0 (9. Dezember 2010)

Jimi66 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die ideale Position eines Flat-Bar mit Kröpfung? Kröpfung nach hinten oder nach hinten-oben?



Ich denke das muss jeder für sich ausprobieren, wobei bei einem Flatbar in der Regel die Kröpfung nur nach Hinten geht. Noch oben heißt die Angabe dann "Rize". Gibt es jeweils in unterschiedlichen Kombinationen, wobei man natürlich noch in der Neigung/Position des Lenkers frei variieren kann und wohl auch sollte.

Generell ist wohl der Anhaltspunkt von Lenkerbreite und Ellbogenstellung für die Kröpfung ausschlaggebend. Je breiter und weiter auseinander, desto weniger Winkel der Kröpfung ist nötig. Wenn ich da an meinen Rennradlenker denke, der ist 42cm breit und am bequemsten fahre ich mit den Händen an den Höckern der Bremsgriffe, was wohl eine Kröpfung von fast 90° entsprechen würde


----------



## Markus001 (9. Dezember 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> ....und fahr nun Handschuhe ohne Geleinlage.



Hab auch festgestellt das die Geleinlage nicht immer das wahre ist.
Ich komme auch ohne besser klar. 
Allerdings suche ich auch noch nach der optimalen Lösung. 
Mal sehen wie sich mein neuer 12° Lenker auf längeren Strecken macht


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Dezember 2010)

Mein Problem war, dass schon nach kurzer Zeit (ca. 20 min) mir mein rechtes 
Handgelenk so dermaßen geschmerzt hat, dass ich mein Fully über keinen 
querliegenden Baum tragen konnte.
Habe dann den Lenker (Easton: 685mm Breit / ich glaub, 6 oder 8°) gegen
den Syntace Vektor DH mit 700er breite und 12° genommen. Dazu die Syntace
Moto Lock-on Griffe. 
Es ist besser geworden, aber immer noch Schmerzen.

Die Lösung war hinterher naheliegend: mein Arbeitsplatz! 
Die Pc-Maus war zu weit weg und lag nicht besonders gut in der Hand.
Habe nun einen Trackball, welcher sich genau neben der Tastatur befindet
(die Maus nur noch für grafische Anwendungen)
Danach waren die Schmerzen weg.
Daher die Frage, welchen Arbeitsplatz du hast und was man gegen solche
stetigen - nicht ergonomischen - Haltungsbedingungen machen kannst.

Fahre am HT übrigens den Syntace Carbon Duraflite Carbon (9°/580 mm) 
mit Handschuhen von Roekle (mit Geleinlagen) - die Handschuhe übrigens 
nur aus Komfortgründen. Auch nie Probleme damit gehabt, obwohl ich zu
Anfang dachte, ich würde auf dem Bock zu gestreckt sitzen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2010)

m4rc0 schrieb:


> Ich denke das muss jeder für sich ausprobieren



Man kann doch *sehen* ob das Handgelenk bei einem Fahrer überstreckt ist. Einfach mal, wenn man hinter jemandem her fährt, auf die Handstellung achten. Bei vielen Fahrern ist die dermaßen überstreckt, dass es schon beim Zuschauen weh tut. Wenn dann auch noch die Arme ganz durchgestreckt ist (sieht man oft bei zu grosser Sattelüberhöhung) liegen die Ellenbogen weit innen und die Unterarme treffen im ungünstigsten Winkel aus den Lenker.

Wer so fährst, kann ruhig was von "ich habe keine Probleme" reden. Es ist trotzdem eine ungesunde Handposition. Wer für sich sorgt, kümmert sich eben im Voraus um seine Gesundheit und kauft hier vorbeugend gelenkschonende Lenker und Griffe - die nicht einmal viel kosten.

Man kann natürlich auch so weiter fahrern, bis Sehnen- und Gelenkprobleme zu einer MTB-Zwangspause sorgen. Wäre aber nicht mein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (15. Dezember 2010)

m4rc0 schrieb:


> Komfortablere Griffe wären natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, wobei meine Ritchey WCS Neopren Griffe recht angenehm zu greifen sind.



Vielleicht diese hier:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gp1

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die Empfehlung bekommen, allerdings noch nicht selber ausprobiert.


----------



## DomXC (15. Dezember 2010)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Vielleicht diese hier:
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gp1
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die Empfehlung bekommen, allerdings noch nicht selber ausprobiert.




Die Ergon Griffe hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert (Größe L), nach drei längeren Touren habe ich sie wieder abgeschraubt.

Zunächst fühlen sie sich gut an, aber sie zwingen die Hand in eine einzige bestimmte Griffposition.
Das behindert nicht nur in technischen Fahrsituationen, sondern sorgt  vor allem für schnelle Ermüdung oder gar Verkrampfen, da es im Gegensatz zu Standardgriffen keinerlei natürlichen Bewegungsspielraum gibt.

Ohnehin dürften 99% aller Hände nicht der wie auch immer gearteten Normhand der Fa. Ergon entsprechen, so daß eine individuelle Paßform nicht gegeben ist - vergleichbar mit dem angeblich gesunden Fußbett der Birkenstock-Sandalen, die nach Meinung vieler Orthopäden den Fuß auf Dauer schädigen können.


----------



## antikoerper (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde die Ergon griffe auch furchtbar, der einzige vorteil ist, dass die Auflagefläche der Hand vergrößert wird. Aber das Handgelenk knickt noch stärker in eine ungünstigere Position - so mein Eindruck. Das man nicht umfassen kann und den Lenker weniger fest im Griff ist finde ich auch kritisch. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl um so mehr "ergo" um so weniger ist es "ergo" - ergo lieber keine "ergo". Zumahl das zeug auch noch dermaßen teuer ist... Hat schonmal jemand so ein Ergon Rucksack ausprobiert? Ich finde die Ideen des Herstellers einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht. Der Rucksack, welchen ich meine ist drehbar gelagert und unheimlich teuer und schwer. Er soll Kraft einsparen, weil er es dem Körper erleichtert sich zu bewegen... Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass es einen praktischen Nutzen hat... ich schweife ab.

Zurück zu den Handgelenken: Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Ritchey WCS Griffen gemacht, die passen sich perfekt an die Hand an. Besonders wenn man im ruppigen Gelände mit straffer oder ohne Federung unterwegs ist - dämpfen solche elastischen Griffe wesentlich besser als Hartgummizeugs. Ich fahre einen Lenker mit 9° Kröpfung und bin sehr zufrieden - man sollte darauf achten, dass die Kröpfung nicht genau in Armrichtung zeigt, sondern leicht(von Armrichtung aus) nach unten gedreht ist. Zu viel Kröpfung bringt auch nichts... dann rutscht man mit den Händen nach innen und benötigt Kraft um dagegen zu halten. Viel entscheidender als die Kröpfung ist die Lenkerbreite, da sollte man sich unbedingt an der Schlulterbreite orientieren, ist der Lenker breiter knicken die Handgelenke stärker ein. Das kann man natürlich durch Einknicken der Ellenbogen etwas ausgleichen.
Ich hab selber empfindliche Handgelenke - mit der richtigen Einstellung aber kein Problem. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall rumzubasteln! Und nichts kaufen ohne es zu testen! Schongarnicht wenn "ero..blabla" drauf steht!

Ergonomisch geht vor leicht!


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (18. Dezember 2010)

Jimi66 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die ideale Position eines Flat-Bar mit Kröpfung? Kröpfung nach hinten oder nach hinten-oben?


 Es giebt einen kleinen Test:In jede Hand etwas gerades nehmen(Bleistift oder Kochlöffel,optimal wäre etwas im Lenkergriffdurchmesser), Augen zumachen,Haltung wie auf dem Rad einnehmen,Handgelenke geradehalten,Augen auf und dann sollte die optimale Winkelstellung des Lenkers sichtbar sein.       Ich fahre den SyntaceLenker mit 12°Biegung nach hinten,für mich sehr bequem&schmerzfrei.Die Ritchey WCS Griffe dämpfen gut.     Zu diesen ERGON-Griffen:Eine Griffposition,sei sie auch noch so groß,reicht mir am MTB nicht aus.Mir kommen sie eher als ein Marketingprodukt vor, Anzeigen in diversen FahrradZeitschriften bestätigen mich in meiner Ansicht.Eine Probefahrt konnte mich auch nicht überzeugen.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2010)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Es giebt einen kleinen Test:In jede Hand etwas gerades nehmen(Bleistift oder Kochlöffel,optimal wäre etwas im Lenkergriffdurchmesser), Augen zumachen,Haltung wie auf dem Rad einnehmen,Handgelenke geradehalten,Augen auf und dann sollte die optimale Winkelstellung des Lenkers sichtbar sein.



Dieser Test ergibt aber z.T. eher unerwartete Ergebnisse: Ich bräuchte dann einen Lenker mit 0 Grad Kröpfung oder sogar negativer Kröpfung. Der Grund: Ich fahre eigentlich auf jedem meiner Bikes mit recht deutlich ausgestellten Ellbogen. Dadurch reduziert sich die so gemessene und von Ergon propagierte Kröpfung bei mir zu Null.

Aber sinnvoll und angenehm sind die 0 Grad sicher nicht: Ich fahre am CC-Racer, Enduro und am DH-Bike 9 Grad und es passt super!

Bei den Griffen kann ich antikoerper nur zustimmen. Ich hatte sie kurz montiert und nach einer Endurotour sofort wieder in die Ecke gelegt. Der Grund für die damaligen Handprobleme war im Nachhinein betrachtet die zu große Kröpfung: 12 Grad auf 63cm, jetzt mit 9 Grad auf 68.5cm ist alles super (Griffe sei Jahren jetzt Odi Ruffian).


----------



## SlayMe (18. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Hersteller außer Syntace die 12° Lenker anbieten?


----------



## flyingscot (19. Dezember 2010)

12 Grad sind mir nicht bekannt, von SQlab gibt es 14 und 16 Grad.


----------



## wohlleben (4. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483905&highlight=riser+kr%F6pfung


----------



## david99 (5. Januar 2011)

Ist jemand in der Lage so übern Daumen zu sagen wieviel Grad dieser Lenker hat... Oder vielleicht nur obs schon 16 Grad oder mehr sind? Iss ein "Humpert City ATB" Lenker, außer der Breite von 60cm gibts keine technischen Daten...


----------

